# Thundersky 200ah tall cells



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

check 1, 2....mic check....

anyone...?

tall thundersky 200ah cells in north america?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I dunno if these are tall, but this may be the link you used to see on the right:
http://currentevtech.com/Lithium-Batteries/Thundersky/Thundersky-200ah-cell-p27.html


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you very much! yes I believe that is the company i used to see an add from on the left. and yes those are the tall cells (the pic has the cell on its side). thanks a ton!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

electric85 said:


> Thank you very much! yes I believe that is the company i used to see an add from on the left. and yes those are the tall cells (the pic has the cell on its side). thanks a ton!



You should CALL Dave to make sure of the dimensions. I do know that there are 88 x 200ah cells available in stock for $1.10/ah plus shipping. Dave is re-selling these particular cells on behalf of the Plaintiffs that got some inventory in Settlement from the EVC/Morrison fiasco. The cells are new, but have been sitting on the shelf for about 18 months while the legal issues were in progress.

There are also over 200 x 160ah cells and a bunch of Elcon chargers among other items that are available at discount pricing.


----------



## NuBlue (Apr 2, 2010)

The "tall" 200Ah cells you are looking for are the same size, I presume, as the CALB 180Ah cells, namely 71x182x280mm. Thundersky split into two separate Chinese trading companies: Winston and Sinopoly, each controlling different Chinese factories. The factory that makes the 200Ah "tall" cell is now under the *Sinopoly* brand, and is sold directly by them. They have changed the yellow case color to green (and sometimes black). 

See http://krissmotors.com for free ebooks (PDFs) about Chinese battery manufacturing and LiFePO4 form factors.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

NuBlue said:


> The "tall" 200Ah cells you are looking for are the same size, I presume, as the CALB 180Ah cells, namely 71x182x280mm. Thundersky split into two separate Chinese trading companies: Winston and Sinopoly, each controlling different Chinese factories. The factory that makes the 200Ah "tall" cell is now under the *Sinopoly* brand, and is sold directly by them. They have changed the yellow case color to green (and sometimes black).
> 
> See http://krissmotors.com for free ebooks (PDFs) about Chinese battery manufacturing and LiFePO4 form factors.



The batteries that Kois has in his warehouse to be sold on behalf of the Plaintiffs from the EVC case are the 'old' Thunderskies that are new, but have been sitting in a warehouse during all the legal excitement... hence the excellent price as we would like to liquidate and recover SOME of our losses to Morrison.


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I live in Canada just outside of Toronto...as far as shipping goes, 48 cells would weigh quite a bit and i'm sure cost a lot to ship...do you think if i were to buy these cells in the United States, i would be better off shipping them or driving down to get them?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

electric85 said:


> Thanks for the help! I live in Canada just outside of Toronto...as far as shipping goes, 48 cells would weigh quite a bit and i'm sure cost a lot to ship...do you think if i were to buy these cells in the United States, i would be better off shipping them or driving down to get them?



I dunno, call Dave for a quote on shipping. 48 x 200ah cells is going to be a BIG shipment via freight. Tough to move that yourself unless you have a big flatbed, and may be more cost effective to use UPS freight or some other truck service. He can also tell you about import costs to Canada.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

If you cross the border with a huge load of batteries, you are an importer and might be subject to goods duties entering Canada, not to mention they might not have a clue what they 'really are' and you might have some trouble crossing the border.

I passed up some super cheap(less than half the price of new ones) used TS cells from Canada a few years back because I looked into it and found that at the very least I'd need paperwork proving where they came from, bill of origin or laiding or something and since I'm not the original owner and they were around for awhile I'd have to get ready to deal with figuring out duties. ...I'm not sure how accurate I am on all of this but decided to not 'risk' it.


----------

